# kylix 3 enterprise problemi con il mount

## FireFox8173

salve a tutti

ho un problema direi grosso

ho masterizzato la iso di kylix 3 per linux usando nero burning rom 6 ultra edition in winzoz anche perchè lo avevo li. 

Ora il problema è il seguente: winzoz lo vede senza problemi quel cd che ho masterizzato ma quando entro in unix e do il comando mount /mnt/cdrom

mi da errore e non monta il cd quindi di conseguenza non mi fa vedere nemmeno il contenuto di quel cd che devo fare?

l'errore che mi da è il seguente:

root@The_Sky_Network firefox # mount /mnt/cdrom

mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdroms/cdrom0,

       or too many mounted file systems

Saluti FireFox

----------

## randomaze

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> root@The_Sky_Network firefox # mount /mnt/cdrom
> 
> 

 

provato anche con la linea completa:

```
mount -t iso9660 /dev(cdrom (mnt/cdrom

```

?

----------

## koma

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *FireFox8173 wrote:*   root@The_Sky_Network firefox # mount /mnt/cdrom
> 
>  
> 
> provato anche con la linea completa:
> ...

 

errore di battitura o le parentesi sono così?   :Laughing: 

----------

## Ceppus

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> root@The_Sky_Network firefox # mount /mnt/cdrom
> 
> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdroms/cdrom0,
> ...

 

questo non é lo stesso errore che viene se cerchi di montare un cd audio?

----------

## FireFox8173

non lo so ceppus se è lo stesso anche perchè di solito non li monto mai i cd audio dato che ho il tasto play sul lettore

----------

## randomaze

 *koma wrote:*   

> errore di battitura o le parentesi sono così?  

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

```
mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

```

----------

## FireFox8173

randomaze ho provato a scrivere mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom però viene fuori lo stesso errore di prima ed in piu viene fuori pure questo:

root@The_Sky_Network firefox # mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only

----------

## marco86

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> root@The_Sky_Network firefox # mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
> 
> mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only

 

credo che sia normale questo, ti dice che la periferica che hai montato è solo in lettura, xk non puoi scrivere!

non credo strano l'errore qua sopra!

----------

## federico

Non e' un errore, e' la normalita' coi cdrom...

Il tuo mount ha funzionato e puoi ora accedervi.

Controlla il tuo fstab xke' sicuramente era quello che non ti permetteva il mounting con la linea "veloce"

```

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    iso9660    noauto,ro,user    0 0

```

Fede

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *federico wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0    /mnt/cdrom    iso9660    noauto,ro,user    0 0
> ...

 

Non e' users?

----------

## marco86

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Non e' users?

 

no è user fedeli....

----------

## randomaze

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> viene fuori lo stesso errore di prima ed in piu viene fuori pure questo:
> 
> 

 

quello é solo un warning, eliminabile se nella linea che monta il CD aggiungi anche "-o ro"... oppure verificando che l'fstab sia come ha suggerito federico.

Il fatto che venga fuori l'errore di prima pero significherebbe che non lo ha montato e che il CD non contiene un fs iso9660. 

Se da windows funziona prova a fare una copia di tutti i files... oppure se hai ancora il file ISO prova a montarlo direttamente con la loopback

----------

## FireFox8173

non saprei dire perchè fa cosi

lo fa solo con il cd che ho masterizzato di kylix

ho provato a mettere quello di winzoz 2003 server enterprise edition che è stato masterizzato con nero sempre da winzoz però quello lo monta e lo legge senza problemi unix non capisco perchè deve farmi ste cavolate con quello di kylix che è proprio per linux eppure io quando ho masterizzato quello di winzoz non è che abbia fatto chissà cosa di particolare lol l'ho masterizzato come masterizzo sempre

non è che forse proprio perchè è per linux e allora non riesce ad interpretare qualche comando nonostante sia stato masterizzato in winzoz?

Saluti FireFox

----------

## marco86

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> non saprei dire perchè fa cosi
> 
> lo fa solo con il cd che ho masterizzato di kylix
> 
> ho provato a mettere quello di winzoz 2003 server enterprise edition che è stato masterizzato con nero sempre da winzoz però quello lo monta e lo legge senza problemi unix non capisco perchè deve farmi ste cavolate con quello di kylix che è proprio per linux eppure io quando ho masterizzato quello di winzoz non è che abbia fatto chissà cosa di particolare lol l'ho masterizzato come masterizzo sempre
> ...

 

magari devi settere un dimensione del blocco diversa da quella di default, da dove hai scaricato l'iso non c'è della documentazione su come fare il cd? io con winzoz avevo sbagliato a fare i cd live di gentoo, perchè scrivevo in mode2 invece che mode1...  :Crying or Very sad:  controlla se non devi settare niente....

----------

## randomaze

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> lo fa solo con il cd che ho masterizzato di kylix
> 
> 

 

Non riesci a provare a montare direttamente il file ISO?

----------

## FireFox8173

non so come fare su linux per montare una iso anche perchè non ho un tool come su winzoz.

su winzoz uso daemon tools per montare le iso ma su linux non so proprio cosa usare

cmq dubito che ci sia la documentazione su come fare la iso di quel programma dato che è un programma commerciale

cmq la stringa che ho nell'fstab per il cd rom è la seguente:

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

----------

## marco86

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> cmq la stringa che ho nell'fstab per il cd rom è la seguente:
> 
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

 

io la trasformerei in questa

```
/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         user,noauto,ro          0 0
```

come ti diceva già prima federico...

----------

## randomaze

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> non so come fare su linux per montare una iso anche perchè non ho un tool come su winzoz.
> 
> su winzoz uso daemon tools per montare le iso ma su linux non so proprio cosa usare

 

Dovrebbe essere:

```
mount -o loop -t iso9660 filename.iso /mnt/cdrom
```

 *Quote:*   

> cmq dubito che ci sia la documentazione su come fare la iso di quel programma dato che è un programma commerciale

 

 :Question: 

Ma la ISO non hai detto che già la hai? Oppure parlavi di una copia da un'altro CD?

----------

## marco86

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ma la ISO non hai detto che già la hai? Oppure parlavi di una copia da un'altro CD?

 

anch'io avevo capito che ti eri scaricato l'ISO, e dovevi solo masterizzarla, x quello ti consigliavo di leggere la documentazione, magari c'è qualche ciocchetto da fare....

----------

## FireFox8173

infatti la iso l'ho scaricata ma da emule lol

quel programma costa fior di quattrini non credo che lo diano free

----------

## marco86

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> infatti la iso l'ho scaricata ma da emule lol
> 
> quel programma costa fior di quattrini non credo che lo diano free

 

ma che programma è?

di open-source non c'è niente che ti ispira?

----------

## FireFox8173

kylix è un frontend per creare applicazioni che girano su linux  :Smile: 

ossia sarebbe come usare visual basic e c++ messi insieme  :Smile: 

solo che al posto di usarli per winzoz lo si usa per linux  :Smile: 

si ho provato ad usare nedit che mi è stato consigliato da una persona che conosco di persona a scuola però con quello posso solo fare dei script che funzionano sulla shell di unix

ho provato ad usare KDevelop 3.0 ma non fa ne la compilazione e ne il linking quando tento di scrivere un programma con quello.

Ora che avevo sentito parlare di kylix mi incuriosiva provarlo anche perchè io studio in un iti all'indirizzo informatico e quindi vorrei anche ampliare le mie conoscenze su come scrivere un programma con interfaccia grafica ecc usando come linguaggio il C++ (visual c++ in winzoz)

----------

## marco86

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> kylix è un frontend per creare applicazioni che girano su linux 
> 
> ossia sarebbe come usare visual basic e c++ messi insieme 
> 
> solo che al posto di usarli per winzoz lo si usa per linux 
> ...

 

anch'io studio informatica, ho finito il quarto anno all'ITIS di Torino, e cercavo anch'io qualcosa che sostituisse VB o cmq qualcosa del genere! Quindi interessa anche a me, quindi questo programma sarebbe un sostituto di Visual Basic diciamo? con linguaggio C?

----------

## randomaze

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> infatti la iso l'ho scaricata ma da emule lol
> 
> quel programma costa fior di quattrini non credo che lo diano free

 

Sbagli, la versione Open é scaricabile e utilizzabile senza problemi se rilasci i tuoi programmi sotto GPL. Dato che (mi sembra di capire) a te importa solo provare il sistema potrebbe andare bene.

A meno che tu non abbia assoluta necessità delle feature della versione Enterprise (cosa avrebbe in più rispetto alla open?) per i tuoi programmi commerciali e allora non vedo il problema nel farti pagare.

Bastava andare a vedere la pagina relativa sul sito Borland invece di cercare di fare lo sborone scaricando da emule "perché fa figo".

----------

## FireFox8173

piu che sostituto di visual basic direi che non è altro che un tool per programmare esclusivamente in linux il kylix

è paragonato a visual basic perchè ti permette di crearti le interfacce grafiche come in visual basic è paragonato al C++ perchè è il linguaggio di programmazione che viene usato nella versione 3

io piu che altro sostituirei visual basic con visual c++ se cerchi qualcosa in ambiente windows anche perchè a dire il vero il visual c++ è piu potente di visual basic almeno per quanto riguarda il linguaggio di programmazione

----------

## randomaze

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> Quindi interessa anche a me, quindi questo programma sarebbe un sostituto di Visual Basic diciamo? con linguaggio C?

 

Non Proprio e No.

Klyx é un RAD per un linguaggio Object Pascal. Come RAD dovrebbe essere migliore di Visual Basic (almeno così dicono) e come linguaggio non é ovviamente C!

E prima di provare cose proprietarie ripensa a quello che hai scritto prima:

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

> 
> 
> di open-source non c'è niente che ti ispira?
> 
> 

 

Se cerchi VB-like dovrebbe esserci qualcosa su sf, se non ricordo male ho visto passare la news della 1.0 qualche giorno fa, se trovo il nome o il link te lo posto.

Il mio consiglio é guardare Python e Boa Constructor.

EDIT: Il coso VB-like di cui parlavo é gambas. Direi che questo topic appena aperto da silian87 é il posto migliore per continuare la discussione.

----------

## Jecko_Hee

 *marconordkapp wrote:*   

>  *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   Non e' users? 
> 
> no è user fedeli....

 

Se non sbaglio l'unica differenza è che users permette a chiunque di smontarlo, user solo a chi l'ha montato

----------

## FireFox8173

x randomaze:

io intendo provare per vedere se mi trovo bene con quello

se poi mi trovo bene con quello poi lo tengo fisso e lo uso ordinariamente

tanto le basi per programmare in c++ le ho non mi pongo di questi problemi

e cmq non mi sono messo a fare lo sborone dicendo che la iso l'ho scaricata da emule anche perchè io credo che in tutto il mondo tutti scaricano da tutte le parti quindi non mi pongo il problemaLast edited by FireFox8173 on Fri Jul 02, 2004 3:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## FireFox8173

x randomaze:

la versione 2 di kylix usava il pascal la versione 3 usa il c++ come linguaggio di programmazione

----------

## randomaze

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> x randomize:
> 
> io intendo provare per vedere se mi trovo bene con quello
> 
> 

 

E andare a vedere sul sito borland se c'era una trial era troppo difficile?

e comunque il nick é "randomaze"

(e mi autocorreggo dato che ho appena scoperto che il nuovo Klyx usa il C)

----------

## FireFox8173

x randomaze:

appena mi sono accorto dell'errore sul tuo nick l'ho corretto subito

cmq questo topic è andato fuori tema a quanto vedo dico io il pc è mio? si

quindi penso che sono io che decido che programmi metterci dentro siano essi trial o siano essi enterprise a me interessa solo che funziona questo benedetto cd su linux per il resto me la spiccio io non credo devo rendere conto a nessuno di cosa faccio io con le cose che scarico o che trovo io

e cmq il nome del programma è KYLIX non KLYX

----------

## randomaze

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> a quanto vedo dico io il pc è mio? si
> 
> quindi penso che sono io che decido che programmi metterci dentro siano essi trial o siano essi enterprise a me interessa solo che funziona questo benedetto cd su linux per il resto me la spiccio io non credo devo rendere conto a nessuno di cosa faccio io con le cose che scarico o che trovo io
> 
> 

 

Certo. Infatto all'inizio nessuno ti ha chiesto da dove veniva la ISO, se l'avevi scaricata dal sito, se era un tuo backup, se avevi comunque una licenza o altro.

I problemi sono iniziati quando hai scritto:

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> infatti la iso l'ho scaricata ma da emule lol
> 
> quel programma costa fior di quattrini non credo che lo diano free

 

che non va molto daccordo con la policy, lo spirito e le intenzioni di questo forum.

 *Quote:*   

> e cmq il nome del programma è KYLIX non KLYX

 

Ok

----------

## FireFox8173

io non l'ho detto per fare lo sborone come si usa dire

l'ho solo detto per chiarire da dove veniva quella immagine tutto qui era solo a scopo informativo

----------

## randomaze

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> l'ho solo detto per chiarire da dove veniva quella immagine tutto qui era solo a scopo informativo

 

Siamo daccordo che hai dichiarato di aver commesso un reato?

 *Gentoo Forums - Registration Agreement Terms wrote:*   

> You agree not to post any abusive, obscene, vulgar, slanderous, hateful, threatening, sexually-oriented or any other material that may violate any applicable laws

 

Ora, per come la vedo io, in casa tua fai quello che vuoi, ma almeno abbi il buon gusto (o l'accortezza) di non andarlo a raccontare in giro.

----------

## FireFox8173

bene ho sbagliato ok

credo che errare sia umano non trovi?

non esiste la persona perfetta non è mai esistita e non credo che esisterà mai cmq

ora vedo di risolvere sto problema se hai consigli sono ben accetti

----------

## randomaze

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> bene ho sbagliato ok
> 
> credo che errare sia umano non trovi?

 

certo

 *Quote:*   

> ora vedo di risolvere sto problema se hai consigli sono ben accetti

 

Il mio personale é quello di seguire la procedura é scaricare la versione Open.

Altrimenti per i CD che si vedono da windows e non da linux si potrebbe copiare la struttura del CD sulla partizione windows e poi accedere da linux, oppure rimasterizzare la directory compiate sull'HD oppure ancora provare a montare con il loopback direttamente il file che contiene l'immagine ISO.

----------

## FireFox8173

ma per montare in loopback una iso devo modificare qualcosa in fstab?

o aggiungere qualcosa in fstab?

----------

## randomaze

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> ma per montare in loopback una iso devo modificare qualcosa in fstab?
> 
> o aggiungere qualcosa in fstab?

 

No, il file fstab é semplicemente un aiuto per il comando mount, per montare facilmente dispositivi (scrivendo solo "mount dispositivo" invece di tutti i parametri) e memorizzare opzioni ma tu puoi montare/smontare le cose anche se nel fstab non ci sono voci a riguardo.

----------

## FireFox8173

ok adesso provo  :Smile: 

cmq per quanto riguarda phyton per ora preferisco cercare qualcosa che funziona con il linguaggio c++ anche perchè mi hanno insegnato ad usare quello a scuola e quindi sono gia un po capace a programmare in quel linguaggio  :Smile: 

----------

## FireFox8173

accidenti non funziona

il mount della iso mi torna questo errore:

root@The_Sky_Network firefox # mount -o loop -t iso9660 file:/mnt/d:/Downloads/BorlandKylix3EnterpriseLinux.iso /mnt/cdrom

mount: could not find any device /dev/loop#

root@The_Sky_Network firefox #

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Probabilmente perche' nel kernel non hai attivato il loopback

```
Device Drivers  --->   Block devices  --->

       <*> Loopback device support 
```

----------

## FireFox8173

ok piu tardi provo

----------

## n3m0

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> kylix è un frontend per creare applicazioni che girano su linux 
> 
> 

 

Per la precisione

Ambiente IDE/RAD completo basato sui linguaggi Object Pascal e C++, costruito sulla libreria CLX a sua volta costruita wrappando le QT2 patchate da Borland.

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ossia sarebbe come usare visual basic e c++ messi insieme 
> 
> 

 

Kylix è stato creato inzialmente (versione 1 e forse anche 2) come corrispettivo di Borland Delphi (ambienete IDE/RAD per Windows basato su Object Pascal).

Successivamente è stato introdotto il supporto per il C++ per attrarre anche i programmatori che sotto Windows usavano Borland C++ Builder.

L'interfaccia e gli strumenti messi a disposizione dai tre RAD sono pressocchè uguali (salvo minini dettagli).

Borland C++ Builder e Delphi usano la medesima libreria/framework (VCL, scritta interamente in Object Pascal, e questo dice tutto  :Razz: )

Kylix, come già detto usa la CLX, sviluppato per far si che le applicazione siano "scritte una volta" e "compilate su Linux e Windows".

 *FireFox8173 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ora che avevo sentito parlare di kylix mi incuriosiva provarlo anche perchè io studio in un iti all'indirizzo informatico e quindi vorrei anche ampliare le mie conoscenze su come scrivere un programma con interfaccia grafica ecc usando come linguaggio il C++ (visual c++ in winzoz)

 

Se vuoi fare un'esperienza del genere con Tool come Kylix, allora ti consiglio di usare i RAD per Windows.

Per un semplice motivo: Kylix è un progetto morto (anche se non ufficialmente immagino, visto che sul sito è lì in bella mostra come se da un giorno all'altro possa essere presentata una nuova versione)

Non è un prodotto che avuto vita facile nella comunità.

/me a cui manca tanto l'Object Pascal ma che non riesce piu' ad usare Windows  :Smile: 

----------

## n3m0

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Direi che questo topic appena aperto da silian87 é il posto migliore per continuare la discussione.

 

Cavolo non l'ho notato, altrimenti avrei scritto tutto lì, anche quello postato  qui

Scusate, ma simulare le Reti Neurali, IMHO, brucia le proprie...

Aiuto.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> I problemi sono iniziati quando hai scritto:
> 
>  *FireFox8173 wrote:*   infatti la iso l'ho scaricata ma da emule lol
> 
> quel programma costa fior di quattrini non credo che lo diano free 
> ...

 

Anche se avete gia' chiarito ci tengo a sottolineare di leggere le LINEE GUIDA. randomaze ha pienamente ragione questi tipi di affermazioni sono assolutamente da evitare.

----------

